# Where to buy Tim-bor or similar local in los angeles?



## IdahoEv (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone know where to get this stuff - or any other similar borate wood treater - local in the LA area? None of the home improvement or lumber places that I've checked carry it.

Home Depot's website lists 'PC wood guardian' with the same active ingredient, but turns out that's online only or special order and will take a week to arrive. I'm hoping to treat the frames on Tuesday so I can get the garage walls finished before our movers fill it with boxes on Friday - otherwise it could be months before we're unpacked enough to get around to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would come from a Pest Control supply house.
Just do some Key word searches on the net On Timbor, or Bora Care.
Any local exterminator can also do it for you, should not be all that expencive and would only take about an hour.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with Joe's advice.

I have used both Timbor and BoraCare. They are different. IIRC the BoraCare has more capillary absorption into the wood than Timbor. It is also expensive. One gallon as purchased is mixed with a gallon of water. You need a mixer. If you choose BoraCare, your sprayer needs to be cleaned out after application.

Since the garage wall is already up, the bottom of the wall wont get treated. If Timbor is more of a surface coat, then the termites can still get to their dinner.

Nissus also makes other products, like a gel in a syringe that you inject into small drilled holes in wood posts.

Most suppliers who would carry such a product are not retail. I suspect you could find a local exterminator who has some in stock. 

Good luck.


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

Run a search on Google or other for Tim-bor to locate a source in your area or order online, here's one place: http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/timbor-p-144.html they offer free shipping.


----------



## IdahoEv (Aug 21, 2012)

Too old said:


> Run a search on Google or other for Tim-bor to locate a source in your area or order online, here's one place: http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/timbor-p-144.html they offer free shipping.


That's actually where I ended up getting it from. I'd originally hoped to get it locally instead of online because I wanted to start the project sooner (after we got the keys but before the garage filled up with moving boxes), but that didn't quite work out, so I ordered it online.

In any case, the project is nearly finished now. Timbor is done, insulation hung, drywall hung, tape & mud done. Just sanding & painting left.

Thanks everyone for the tips.


----------

